# Lamp Base Type



## ship

So if I said I have 50 G-12.7 lamp bases in stock, what sort of commonly used lamp base do I have in stock? This given on frequently used for theater, entertainment and the club scene at least in the 120v world.


----------



## Grog12

Bah this is driving me up the wall I know the answer but can't remember it.

G in terms of the base is usually a bi-pin the 12.7 being size of the pin in mm's

For instance an FLK or a HPL is G9.5.

G in terms of the envelope refers to it being Globular in shape with the number representing the size in eighths of an inch.

Ship would you have a bunch of bases for Flourescent tubes?


----------



## ship

I do have a bunch of G-13 lamp bases in stock.... these lamps won't fit into any such thing.

Very common lamp type in size. Not as much used these days in that it never went halogen, but still very common.


----------



## Grog12

DOH!

PAR Lamp bases!


----------



## ship

If that's it, what type?


----------



## Grog12

PAR 64....


----------



## ship

You mean a GX-16d? Nope.

What do the numbers in the above lamp base type refer to?

What does GU, GX, GY, verses GZ mean? This much less GZZ, GZX, GZY, GZZ, etc. mean anyway in answer to the above fluorescent medium bi-pin verses more accurate metric system mean? Note G-13 verses G-12.7 or what I would more accurately call something else above by lamp base type in system. This along with the GX-16d in not really being accurate or should have a different class unique to it and the G-12.7 type of base.

Hint thus, G-12.7 and GX-16d, very similar in type of lamp base. (Note, this G-12.7 spec was found in an Osram lamp base catalog if help is needed.)


----------



## Grog12

I totally tap out...give me the bad news and tell me what one I'm missing.


----------



## Charc

I'd guess a PAR 46.

But I'm going out on a limb there. Does anyone know of a guide to lamp base types and nomenclature, preferably with pictures?


----------



## ship

PAR 46 it is & it's a hard one as most lamp manufacturers don't list it as other than Medium Side Prong (MSP).

Every lamp manufacturer & every lamp base manufacturer follows a standardized system, more a question of what lamp bases they make & with the above, sometimes one calls one thing something very similar to what another calls another. For the most part however there is a standard in place in common with all.

I have been taking notes a few years now, otherwise below I will post links to likely sources for more info I have not updated my notes for in having more info. Unless that's all the company specilizes in however, it can at times be difficult to find that section of the website with lamp base info. On the other hand, every lamp spec from the manufacturer will have details to it's lamp base type & most are going with the more Euro system of metric number combined with letter code as opposed to attempting to figure out what of three types of Mog. or of like three types of Edison, or assorted types of medium base the old US system used.

Letter following the base type designates that the distance from the bottom of the collar to the bottom of the base contact on SC or DC Prefocus Lamps is 13/32"
“B” = As a letter following the base type designates the distance from the bottom of the collar of the base contact is 9/16". For LCL determination.
B22d = 2-Lug Sleeve, 15/16" Dia. (LCL at top of Alignment Pins)
B22-3 = 3-Lug Sleeve, 15/16" Dia. (LCL at top of Alignment Pins)
BA5s = European Bayonet Base, 0.197" Dia, 0.35" long bulb to tip of single contact. Note: use of vertical fins instead of lugs.
BA7s = European Bayonet Base, 0.276" Dia, 0.45" long Bulb to tip of single contact. Note: use of vertical fins instead of lugs.
BA9s = Miniature Bayonet Base, 0.355" (9mm) Dia, 0.53" long bulb to tip of single contact.
B15d = (?Dual Contact Bayonet Candelabra w. Pins out of alignment w. eachother) Din #49721, IEC #7004-11
BA15s = SC Bay, Single-Contact Bayonet Candelabra 5/8" (0.59") Dia. (LCL at top of Alignment Pins) Base Length 0.775". DIN #49720, IEC #7004-11A, 
ANSI #C81.61-1990sheet 1-20-1
BA15d = DC Bay, Double-Contact Bayonet Candelabra 5/8" (15.25mm) Dia. (0.59") Base Length 0.775" (LCL at top of Alignment Pins) DIN #49720, IEC #7004-11A, 
ANSI #C81.61-1990sheet 1-20-1, Leviton Base #910-01, 910-200, 910-201 & 910-209
BAY15s = Single Contact Bayonet Indexing, Special top of base, but otherwise sym. to normal BA15s.
BAY15d = DC Bay, Double-Contact Bayonet Indexing, Special top of base, but otherwise sym. to normal BA15d. B22-3 = 3-Lug Sleeve, 15/16" Dia. (LCL at top of Alignment Pins) 
BA22d/22 = DC European Double Contact Bayonet, 0.866 Dia., 1" long Base. IEC #7004-10 2-Lug Sleeve, 15/16" Dia. (LCL at top of Alignment Pins)
BY-22D = DC Bay, Double Contact Bayonet Indexing, (Low Pressure Sodium Vapor Lamps) Leviton #8806, One-Piece Keyless, HID, Glazed Porcelain Lampholder, Single Circuit Back Wired, 660w/1,000v, 9" 16ga SEWF-2 150c Leads, Surface Mount, Nickel-Plated Copper Alloy Screw Shell, Glazed Porcelain Shell.
BB = Brass Base, Usually on E-26 type lamp base. Brass Bases are recommended for exterior use.
CA = Cable on Anode Base
Candelabra Pre-Focus = Pre-Focus Lamp Base with OD of Ring 1.3/16", and Base 5/8" Dia.
Contact Lug = 2-Lug, Mainly used on automotive headlamps where two terminals are required (High Beam), 3-Lug (Hi/Lo Beam)
DC Bayonet = seeBA 15d above
DC Index = same as BA 15d above, but with filament out of center radius of “S” type lamp. NOTE: LCL and MOL is the same on most lamps, Lamp base is correspondingly Longer due to higher filament placement if LCL is the same as DC Bayonet.
DC Pref = Double Contact Pre-Focus Base, sym. to SC Prefocus Base w. two contacts.
Disc = 7/8" Dia.
DF Wedge = Special Shaped lamp base w. double contact 0.78" dia. 0.82" long.
Double Contact Medium = Skirted DC Lamp Base, 7/8" Dia at Bot./ 1.1/32" at top of Skirt
E5 = Midget Screw 0.215" Dia. 0.37" Long Base. LCL - Filament to Bot. of base.
E10/12 = Mini Screw (LCL is at Bot. of Base contact) Screw 0.37" (9.3mm) Dia. 0.59" Long Base. Porc. Skirt is 15mm Dia (???European Mini-Candelabra (M7) Base)
E11 = Mini-Candelabra Screw 7/16" (10.7mm) Dia Extended/Skirted to 17/32" (15mm) Dia. at Top of Skirt.(Dia of ceramic insulator is .531" at LCL measurement)
E12/15 = Candelabra Screw ½" (0.47") Dia. 0.65" Long Base (LCL is at Bot of Base contact.) 
E14 = European Screw 0.540" Dia. 0.85" Long Base. Sym. to E-12, but larger & Longer.
E17/20 = Intermediate Screw 5/8" (0.642") (17mm) Dia. 0.82" Long Base (LCL is at Bot of Base contact.)
E26s = Medium Screw Single Contact 1.1/16" (26mm) Dia. (LCL is at Bot of Base contact.) ANSI #C61.61-1990sheet 1-157-1
E26/50x39 = Medium Skirted Screw 1.1/16" Dia. Scr. / 1.1/2" Dia at Top of Skirt. (LCL is at Bot of Base contact.)
E26d = “3 Kon-Tact” Medium Screw Dual Contact (3-Way Lamp Base) 1.1/16" Dia. (LCL is at Bot of Base contact.)
E27 = Admedium, “Edison Screw” Similar to Medium E-26 Lamp Base, 1.5/32" (1.03") Dia. 1.05" Long Base (LCL is at Bot of Base contact.) Usually For Euro 240v Systems DIN #49620, IEC #7004-21
E39 = Mogul Screw 1.19/32" (39mm) Dia (LCL is at Bottom of Base contact.)
E40 = Mogul Screw 1.55" Dia, 1.88" Long Base (LCL is at Bottom of Base Contact.) DIN #49625, IEC #7004-24, ANSI #C81.61-1990sheet 1-185-1
EEM = (EX39) Extended Eyelet Mogul Base.
EMEP = Extended Mogul End Prong
F = Cable Terminal Type with flag faston terminal.
Fa4 = RSC Type Lamp with External Contact Pin (Instead of Recessed)
Fa8 = Single Pin
Fastoon Cap = S8.5/8 Base (Ridged Loop) (RLX-Shape) RSC type lamp base with metal ring around porcelain body.
Ferrule = Contact discs/Points Mounted on Reflector Lamp Base with or without Bracket for Screw, Combination or Terminals Attached.
G3.9 = Extra Small Bi-Pin MR-11 Lamp Base, 3.9mm oc. w. pins 9mm long, and 1.5mm dia. ANSI #C81.61-1990sheet 1-300-1
G 4 = Wedge & 2-Pin 4mm oc. Bet. Pins Pin Dia. is 0.028" (0.7mm) Note: Has Exhaust Tip sticking out bet. pins Base is 0.33" wide. (LCL at Bot of Ceramic Base - Where Pins Come Out) IEC # 7004-72, Leviton Base #1562-100, 1563-100 & 80054-200 & 80054
GU4 = BI Pin MR 11 Lamp Base w. Pins 4mm oc. and Pins 0.7 & 1mm Dia. 6mm Long
GY4 = Bi-Pin MR Lamp base w. Pins 4mm oc. and pins 1mm Dia, 6mm Long
GZ4 = (MR-11) SE. Min. Quartz Round Lamp Base w. Skirted Sloped Sides, Pin dia. is 0.7mm (to 1mm), pin o.c. is 4mm. Pin length is 6mm IEC #7004-67, Leviton Base #80054-200 & 80054
GZX4 = Bi-Pin MR lamp with wide rim porc. base. Pins 4mm o.c. 
G5 = Miniature Bi-Pin
G5.3 = Miniature 2-Pin 5.3mm oc. Bet. Pins Pin Dia is 1.56mm (LCL at Bot of Ceramic Base - Where Pins Come Out), IEC #7004-73-2, ANSI #C81.61-1990sheet 1-20-1
G5.3x4.8 = Pins 5.3mm oc. 7mm long & 0.5x4.8mm oval Pins
GU5.3 = 2-Pin Round Pins 1.45 & 1.6mm, 5.3mm oc. w. 6.1mm Long. Locking Ring Interchangeable with GX 5.3 Lamp Base.
GX5.3 = 2-Pin Round Pins Same Dia. Reflector 5.3mm oc. 1.5mm Dia. Pins, 5.2mm Long. (Low Voltage) (MR-16) (2-Pin & RM2P) (Round Pins, Sloped Sides to Base) (LCL at Bot of Ceramic Base - Where Pins Come Out) IEC #7004-73, ANSI #C61.61-1990sheet 1-321-1, Leviton Base #80054-200, 80054, 80052, 80050, & 80051
GY5.3 = Oval/Flat 2-Pin pin Reflector dia is 1.25mm. Pin Min Thickness is 0.7x2mm at 5.3mm oc. (LCL at Bot of Ceramic Base - Where Pins Come Out)
G 6.35 = Glass 2-Pin, Pin Dia is 1mm, at 6.35mm oc. 7.5mm Long (?Same as GX6.35 &GY6.35) IEC #7004-73, ANSI #C61.61-1990sheet 1-340-1, Leviton Base #80054-200 & 80054
G 6.35/15x19 = 2-Pin, Pin Dia is 1.6mm, at 6.35mm oc.
GX 6.35 = Glass 2-Pin Base Pin Dia is 1mm and 7.5mm Long. (?Same as GX6.35 &GY6.35) IEC #7004-73, ANSI #C61.61-1990sheet 1-340-1
GY 6.35 = Glass 2-Pin Base with 6.35mm oc. bet. pins and 0.44" wide base. Pin Dia. is 1.25mm at 7.5mm Long.
(?Same as GX6.35 &GY6.35) IEC #7004-73, ANSI #C61.61-1990sheet 1-340-1, (Leviton Base #80054-200, 80054 & 80053)
GZ 6.35 = Round 2-Pin Base, Sloped Sides to Base, Pin Dia is 1mm, at 6.35mm oc. Pin Length is 6mm. DIN #49754, IEC #7004-59A
G 7.9 = Standard 120v Base at 90̊ off Axis, 7.92mm oc. pin dia. is 2.4 & 3.2mm
GU 7 = Twist & Lock Base, MR-16 12v (Sym. to Fluorescent Starter Canister)
GX 7.9 = 2-Pin (TB-2P & 2Pin Ven) Low Voltage Lamp Base at 90̊ off Axis, 7.92mm oc. pin dia. is 2.4 & 3.2mm
G8 = 2-Pin with pins 8mm. on Center
G9 = Bi-Pin Base w. Pins 9mm oc. 4.4mm Long and 0.5mm in Dia.
G9.5 = Medium 2-Pin (w. Heat Sink for HPL)3/8" o.c. bet. Pins / 9.53mm oc. Bet. Pins 15/16" at top of Skirt and 24mm wide at horz. width Pin Dia is 3.17mm at 11.4mm long. (LCL at Bot of Ceramic/Alum Base - Where Pins Come Out) 
GX9.5 = Skirted Medium Prefocus 2-Pin Pin dia is 3.2mm x 8.4mm Long, 9.5mm oc. (LCL at Bot of Ceramic Base - Where Pins Come Out) Note: Porc. Alignment/Spacer Pegs coming out of Base at Bot. This 9.5 Base is Larger Rectangle than GY base, with Center Alignment Slot Pn Dia is 3.17mm DIN #49638, IEC #7004-70A
GY9.5 = Skirted 2-Pin Medium Prefocus Pin Dia is 3.2mm & 2.4mm, at 9.53mm oc. Pin Length is 8.6mm, Skirt Width is 30mm. (Higher Wattage) (Base Makes Cross Shape) (LCL at Bot of Ceramic Base - Where Pins Come Out) (Smaller Shape than GX 9.5) IEC #7004-70B, AnSI #C81.61-1990sheet 1-369-1.
GZ 9.5 = Pins are two different Dia. 3.2 & 2.3mm Dia. 8.6mm Long Porc. is 24mm Wide. 2-Pin Prefocus (LCL at Bot of Ceramic Base - Where Pins Come Out)
GZX 9.5 = Lamp Base w. 9.5mm oc. pins 3.2mm Dia, 8.6mm Long and on Center a Large Valley in Porc. Socket bet. Pins. approx 8mm Deep
GZY 9.5 = Lamp Base w. 9.5mm oc. Pins 3.2 & 2.3mm Dia, 8.6mm Long and on Center a Large Valley in Porc. Socket Bet. Pins appx 8mm Deep
GZZ 9.5 = Lamp Base w. 9.5mm oc. Pins 2.3mm Dia, 8.6mm Long and on Center a Large Valley in Porc. Socket Bet. Pins appx 8mm Deep
GZ 10 = 2-Pin Base, w. wide T-shaped pins. (Same type of pins as on Fluorescent Starter), GU 10 bases can be used with GZ 10 bases.
GZ 10 = 2-Pin Base, w. wide T-shaped pins. 7mm Long (Same type of pins as on Fluorescent Starter), GZ 10 bases cannot be used with GU 10 bases.
G12 = SE. MH, 150w, Bi-Pin Base 12mm oc. 2.4mm Dia pins, 11.4mm Long. Leviton Base #557, Pulse Rated
G12.7 = Med. Side Prong (MSP)
G13 = Medium Bipin
GY16 = 2-Pin Prefocus Pin Length is 16mm, Pin Dia. is 4.8&3.2mm, at 16mm oc. (LCL at Bot of Ceramic Base - Where Pins Come Out)
GX16d = 2.1/16" wide, Mogul End Prong 31/64" high, Pin oc. is 16.6mm, and 13.6mm Long or (EMEP) Extended Mogul End Prong, Double Contact 1.1/4" high
G17t = 3-Pin Prefocus
G17q = 4-Pin Prefocus (Sym in shape to GX17q) Pins 1&4 are Hot DIN #49665, IEC #7004-45, ANSI C81.61-1990sheet 1-440-1
GX17q = 4-Pin Prefocus (Low Voltage) Pins 1&4 are Hot.
G20 = Mogul Bipin
G22 = Medium Bipost 7/8" o.c. Bet. Pins / 22mm o.c. Bet. Pins, 5/8" Length Pin Dia is 6.35mm (LCL at Bot of Ceramic Base - Where Pins Come Out), 
IEC #7004-75, ANSI #C81.61-1990sheet 1-466-1
GY22 = Bi-Pin Lamp Base, with 26mm pins, 9.1mm & 6.4mm Dia. Pins 22mm oc. Ignition voltage must be applied to the thin pin.
G22+Cable = G=22 base with ring terminal & cable from top of lamp. Pins are short circuited together, the electrode furthest from base must be connected via cable.
G23 = Compact Fluorescent Lamp Base 9wPL-s/BAX type w. Single alignment ridge. & 2 Contact Pins on line
GX23 = Compact Fluorescent Lamp Base, w. Double alignment ridge., & 2 Contact Pins on line
GX23-2 = Compact Fluorescent Lamp Base, same as GX 23, but with larger lamp base tube support.
G38 = Mogul Bipost Pins 1.1/2" o.c / 38.1mm o.c. and Pin Length 1.1/8" Pin Dia is 11.1mm (LCL at Bot of Ceramic Base - Where Pins Come Out) IEC #7004-76, 
ANSI #C81.61-1990sheet 1.519-1
K = Unique Base
KPR = Krypton Gas, Pre-focus base.
Knurled Screw = sym to SFc/ SFa Lamp Base. with Screw & Nut End. Nut is 0.38" Dia. & 0.29" Long
LHT = Left-hand threaded medium lamp base.
MB = Miniature Bayonet
Med.NP = Med. Screw, Nickle Plated Brass Base
MEP = Mogul End Prong 
M-23 Bi-Pin = TL-1.1/2 Bulb with pins9/64"oc. (3.57mm)
Miniature 2-Pin = Sym. to G-5 Lamp base, but pins are 3/16" o.c. (4.76mm)
Miniature Flanged = Sym. to BA9s, w/o bayonet lugs, has 0.533" Dia. Prefocus Flange bet top of base and lamp. Base Length is 0.61".
MP = Multi-Purpose Terminal - Mainly used on non-headlamp PAR applications. This base is designed to accept both slip-on and screw lugs.
MSP = (G-12.7) Medium Side Prong, 1.7/16" Dia Brass Base with Plug Prongs off to side
NPBB = Nickel-Plated Brass Base
P = European Designation
P14.5s = Single Contact Bayonet Prefocus w. Alignment Shield, Length bet. Base & top of Alignment Shield is 18.5mm
P28s = Medium Prefocus Single Contact 1.1/16" (27.4mm) Dia. 25mm Long, and 33.5mm Wide at Skirt. (LCL at Top of Base Fins) DIN #49728, IEC #7004-42, ANSI #C81.61-1990sheet 1-700-1
P30s = SC Pf, Candelabra Prefocus Single Dontact (LCL at Top of Base Fins)
P30d = DC Pf, Candelabra Prefocus Double Contact (LCL at Top of Base Fins)
P40s = Mogul Prefocus Single Contact 1.1/2" (39.5mm) Dia, 2" Dia at outside of Fins. (LCL at Top of Base Fins)
PC = Printed Circuit Application. 
PG12 = HPS Lamp, Leviton #558, Pulse Rated (Sym. to G12)
PG22-6.35 = Shielded Pre-Focus Base with Dual Bi-Pin G6.35 Pins, (6.35mm o.c.) DIN #49751, IEC #7004-48
PO E-39 = Position Orientated E-39 Mogul Base.
POMB = Position Orientated Mogul Base.
R7s / RSC/R75 = Recessed Single Contact, Recessed Concave Contact (Behind Porc. Insulation) 9/32" Dia. Porcelain Ferrule. Pinch Measures 8mm x 18mm. 
DIN #49750, IEC #7004-92, ANSI #C8.61-1990sheet 1-770-1 (See LL Below for LCL)
R17d = Recessed Dual Contact
RT = Cable Terminal Type with Round Terminal
RX7s/RSC = (R75) Recessed Single Contact, Pinch Measures 9.14mm x 22.4mm Leviton #554 Front Flange & 555 Rear Flange, 555-121/021 & 554-121/021 are For MH Lamps, 554/554-100 & 555/555-100 are for Quartz Lamps
R7s-12 = RSC Lamp Base w. Porc. Recess Support Dia of 7mm & 12mm dia at widest point (Pinch) where Lamp Base meets lamp Glass
R7s-18 = RSC Lamp Base w. Porc. Recess Support Dia of 7mm & 18mm dia at widest point (Pinch) where Lamp Base meets Lamp Glass
Rigid Loop = RSC type Lamp Base with wire lead loop contact in crimped bulb end at ends as opposed to concave contact in porcelain
“S” = The few SC and DC Prefocus Base Lamp s with a “s” designation are special in that the collar location and or the orientation of the contacts differs from the standard “A” or “B” contact to collar distance.
SC Pf = Single Contact, BA type based lamp with large Pre-Focus fin instead of Lugs. 1.18" Dia to outside of Wing, 0.8" Long Base.
Screw Terminal = 7/8" o.c. Ferrules
SF Wedge = Sym. to DF Wedge, but w. single contact.
SFa = Base w. Cable or Base With Hollow For Cable or Rod to be mounted in with a set Screw to Retain it. (1st Number is Skirt, Second Number is Set Screw Mount.)
(SFa15-10, SFa16-8, SFa16-10, SFa20-8, SFa20-10, SFa25-10, SFa27-8, SFa27-10, SFa27-11, SFa27-12, SFa27-14, SFa28-18)
SFa21-12 = Mult. Dia. Xenon Base w. 21mm Skirt & 12mm Pin.
SFaX = SFa Lamp Base w. Countersunk Flat and Side Post (SFaX27-10, SFaX27-9.5, SFaX27-12, SFaX27-13, SFaX27-14, SFaX30-9.5, SFaX30-16)
SFc = Screw End on Anode Side of Lamp (SFc 10-4, SFc 6-3, SFc 12-4, SFc 13-4) All Have 1.6mm Wide Alignment Slit and The First Number in its Code Representing the Skirted Dia. the Second Number Representing The Post or Threaded Screw Dia. in Metric SFc25-14 & SFc27-14 have Threaded Stud End w. Nut of Same Skirt Dia.
SFcX 12-4 = Threaded End Post 12mm Skirt w. M4 Thread.
SFcX 27-8 = Threaded M-8 Xenon Lamp Base w. 2 Side Posts. 27mm at Skirt.
SK = Skirted Base Found on Mini-Can & PAR Lamps
SK 27-50 = Xenon Lamp Base w. Side Post off to One Side, both for Contact But Usually Base/End of lamp For Support and Cable Crimped Side Post for Power.
Slide #1 = Pointed Base, w. contact wings off to side of lamp body, 1.27" long base tip to end of contact.
Slide #2 = Pointed Base, w. contact wings off to side of lamp body also extending on sides of tip material, 1.2" long base tip to end of contact. 
Slide #3 = Pointed Base, w. contact wings off to side of lamp body also extending on sides of tip material, sym. to Slide #2 in all ways.
Slide #5	= Flat Base, w. contact wings on sides of tubular bulb body. 0.65" long base end to tip ends of contacts.
Slide #6 = Flat Base, w. contact wings on sides of tubular bulb body. 0.6" long base end to tip ends of contacts. sym to Slide #5 but narrower
Special Screw = 0.187" Dia. 0.3" Long. Short fine screw thread and larger porcelain body to base.
T = Cable Terminal type lamp base, with straight faston terminal.
T-3/4 = Micro-Midget Flanged Base, Body 0.123" Dia., Length from bulb to tip of single contact 0.13".
T-3/4 = Bi-Pin with pins 0.05" spaced, and lamp base 0.096" wide.
T-1 = Sub-Midget Flanged Base, Body 0.158" Dia., Length from bulb to tip of single contact 0.16".
T-1 = Bi-Pin with pins 0.5" spaced, and lamp base 0.124" wide.
T-1 = Bi-Pin 100, with pins 0.1" spaced, and lamp base 0.124" wide.
T-1.1/4 = Special-Midget Flanged, Body 0.185" Dia., Length from bulb to tip of single contact 0.33".
T-1.1/4 = Bi-Pin with pins 0.1" spaced, and lamp base 0.124" wide.
T-1.3/4 = Midget Grooved, Body 0.235" Dia., Length from bulb to tip of single contact 0.335".
T-1.3/4 = Bi-Pin with pins 0.124" spaced, and lamp base 0.23" wide.
T-1.3/4 = Glass Wedge, 0.2" wide. glass tip at bottom & contact rails on sides of glass bulb.
T-3.1/4 = Glass Wedge, 0.37" wide. small glass tip at bottom & contact rails on sides of glass bulb.
T-5 = Glass Wedge, 0.37" wide. glass tip at bottom & contact rails on sides of glass bulb. Note: contact rails are the same shape.
TP = Base w. Threaded Pin
TM = Threaded Pin w. Modified Thread
Wedge - Sym. to G-4 Lamp Base, but without pins. Contacts are flush in the glass. Leviton Base #562,562-800 562-001, 562-002, 562-003 & 562-005	
Wire lead Lamp Bases. = Heat, humidity and mechanical loads place high demands on airfield lamps, yet these lamps have to be easy to adjust and replace. Osram lamps with cable connections and cement free prefocusing bases have been designed to meet all these requirements. By moving the electrical contacts away from the lamp base, we have been able to reduce significantly the risk of the base or seal overheating as a result of electrical contact resistances. The prefocusing base greatly reduces the need for adjustments by the housing manufacturer and by the end user. Overall, these features lead to improved electrical contact and excellent reliability.

AAG Stucchi Italy (Lamp Base Mfr..) http://www.aagstucchi.it.com/ 
Buhl Electric (Lamp Base Mfr.) http://www.buhl-electric.com/electric/default.asp 
Bender & Wirth (Lamp Base / Fixt. Mfr.) http://www.bender-wirth.com/ 
Leviton (Electrical Mfr..) http://www.leviton.com/ [note there is other lamp bases available than listed in the general catalog.]
Eagle Electric Manufacturing Co., Inc. / Cooper Wiring (Electrical Mfr.) www.eagle-electric.com http://www.eagle-electric.com/ [note not all pages come up on the website]
Bryant / Hubbell Electric (Electrical Mfr.) http://www.hubbell-bryant.com/default.htm [note not all pages come up on the website.]
General Electric (Lamp Mfr..) http://www.gelighting.com [very hard to find the lamp bases]
Osram (see Sylvania) Www.osram.com
Sylvania/Osram (Lamp Mfr. http://www.sylvania.com/home_us.htm Www.sylvania.com www.sharxs.url Www.osram.com [they have a PDF & seperate part of the website for lamp bases & make a lot of styles of them]
Ushio (Lamp Mfr..) http://www.ushio.com/ [they also make a lot of lamp bases but it's a little hard to find them on line.]


----------



## Grog12

**coughmakeitawikicough**

And for the record I'm rather angry at myself for missing that one...I'll get over it with a glass of bourbon tonight 

(We here at CB do not advocate drinking............often)


----------



## Charc

Grog12 said:


> **coughmakeitawikicough**
> And for the record I'm rather angry at myself for missing that one...I'll get over it with a glass of bourbon tonight
> (We here at CB do not advocate drinking............often)



Or unless above the legal age...


----------

